# Réinstaller mac OS X sans perdre ds données



## zouxzoux (28 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Grâce à vos précieux conseils je reprends espoir en cette veille de rentrée (suis instit) pour réparer mon macbook qui ne dedémarrait plus depuis mon séjour à la maternité ( tous les gens qui sont assés cehez moi m'ot juré ne pas y avoir touché)

Mon macbook refusait de démarrer ecran gris avec la petite fleur en continue
donc j'ai fait alt et j'essaie de réinstaller mac osX et comme je n'ai pas sauvegarder mes données ( des photos de ma grossesse et tous mes cours depuis 2 ans:rose , j'ai besoin de les récupérer..si c'est possible, so
j'en suis à cette étape : type d'installation >l'installation de ce logiciel nécessite 15,6go de libre avec création d'un dossier systeme antérieur..........eh là j'ai pas assez d'espace manque 5,9go

existe-t-il une solution

merci par avance


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

bienvenue

 tu devrais D'ABORD 
- sauvegarder sur un support externe

et ce quelque soit ce que tu feras ensuite

ne pas sauvegarder est une bêtise et un risque

qu'est ce que tu fais si la reiinstall plante? ou qu'un jour le DD vazouille ou meurt?
ben t'es en mauvaise posture...
=> sauvegarde

en plus te concernant c'est doublement necessaire car il faut aussi dégager de la place pour reinstaller en mode install + archives


----------



## zouxzoux (28 Août 2008)

mais je ne sais pas comment sauvegarder mes données d l'état actuel des choses


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

il faut avoir un support externe ( CD-DVD  ou mieux disque dur externe)

ou eventuellement payer  un service de sauvegarde en  ligne ( le stockage est alors sur un serveur " garde meubles")

les DD externes sont de moins en moins chers eet de pus en plus gros  en taille de stockage , très gros parfois  , et selon moi devraient etre le premier achat après le Mac ( ou en même temps)

Sauf si tu veux t'embeter à graver des series de CD - DVD , le DD externe est la solution


----------



## zouxzoux (28 Août 2008)

j'ai un dd mais il sert à mon pc , je fais comment pour transférer puisque mon gros problème c'est que je n'ai pas accès à mon disque durj'ai cherché à réinstaller suite au fait qe mon mùac ne redemarrait plus


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

c'est vrai y a ce détail
je ne connais pas bien les soucis " ecran gris pas de redemarrage sur macbook"

tu devrais aller poster sur ces fils là 
( y en a surement)


----------



## zouxzoux (28 Août 2008)

merci je vais faire une recherche car c'est mon souci majeur bonne soirée


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

utiliser la recherche avancée 
et si tu veux plusieurs mots obligatoirement dans les resultats
 c'est A +B ( avec un espace avant le +)

varier les entrées
c'est pas forcement un souci macbook , mais  peut  être d'OS , ou de disque


----------



## zouxzoux (28 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> utiliser la recherche avancée
> et si tu veux plusieurs mots obligatoirement dans les resultats
> c'est A +B ( avec un espace avant le +)
> 
> ...


 
merci j'essaie mais pour l'instant je dois être la seule qui n'a jamais fait de sauvegarde


----------



## rigolpazavexa (28 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Je peux me planter (comme un vulgaire DD), mais cela ressemble aux signes d'un système + ou - abîmé. En ce cas, bonne nouvelle, tu pourras récupérer tes données.

Pour cela, un DD externe en Firewire est indispensable. Tu le connectes.

Avec le DVD d'installation (commande C au démarrage), tu installes le système sur le DD externe. Une fois terminée, tu redémarres (ou éteint puis 30 secondes plus tard, redémarres) en appuyant sur "option" jusqu'à ce qu'apparaissent tous les DD (2 en ton cas). Si les 2 sont là, mon hypothèse est la bonne. En ce cas, tu clique sur le DD externe pour démarrer sur lui (en principe le DD interne est visible,  et non utilisable). Une fois démarrée sur le DD externe, tu récupères tes données, puis ensuite, procéder aux manipulations sur le DD interne (de l'utilitaire de disque, jusqu'au formatage, en passant par la réinstallation du système . . .  selon la gravité du problème).
Inutile de préciser, puisque ton DD interne est plein (et cela, en soi, peut être une cause de dysfonctionnement) qu'il te faut choisir un DD externe d'une capacité supérieure au DD interne actuel.

@+
JM



zouxzoux a dit:


> j'ai un dd mais il sert à mon pc , je fais comment pour transférer puisque mon gros problème c'est que je n'ai pas accès à mon disque durj'ai cherché à réinstaller suite au fait qe mon mùac ne redemarrait plus


----------



## zouxzoux (29 Août 2008)

bon comme je dois réparer d'urgence , je dois comparer 
1/Si j'achète un dd fire wire , lequel me conseillez-vous 
2/.spoit je vais le faire réparer en achetant des dvd pour sauvegarerdmes fichiers

suis totalement fauchée alors je priviligierai la solution la + éco 

merci


----------



## rigolpazavexa (29 Août 2008)

Hélas

Ce n'est pas l'un ou l'autre. Si un réparateur te change le DD interne, il te factureras en plus, si elle est possible, la récupération des données. Demande donc le prix avant.

As-tu essayé la manipulation suivante. Démarrer sur le DD d'installation (commande C), puis quand il apparaît, non pas lancer une réinstallation, mais "français", puis "utilitaire" puis réparer les autorisations. Si tu peux effectuer cette manuvre, le DD est accessible, tu achètes un DD externe et fais comme indiqué au-dessus.

JM



zouxzoux a dit:


> bon comme je dois réparer d'urgence , je dois comparer
> 1/Si j'achète un dd fire wire , lequel me conseillez-vous
> 2/.spoit je vais le faire réparer en achetant des dvd pour sauvegarerdmes fichiers
> 
> ...


----------



## zouxzoux (29 Août 2008)

J'ai suivi tes conseils.

J'ai acheté un DD externe fire wire de 500 go , le DD de macbook étant de 74,5gO
J'ai réparé les autorisations du disque mais réparer le disque ça n'a pas marché ( il disait le volume n'a pu être réparé à cause d'une erreur)


Bon quand je procède comme tu me l'as indiquer pour installer os X sur le disque externe ça ne fonctionne pas 

message: Vous ne pouvez installer mac os x  sur ce volume 

je précise le DD externe est une Iomega HDD


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2008)

zouxzoux a dit:


> J'ai suivi tes conseils.
> 
> J'ai acheté un DD externe fire wire de 500 go , le DD de macbook étant de 74,5gO
> J'ai réparé les autorisations du disque mais réparer le disque ça n'a pas marché ( il disait le volume n'a pu être réparé à cause d'une erreur)
> ...



A partir d'utilitaire disque du DVD d'installation (dans l'un des menus), il faut reformatter le disque externe en choisissant Tableau de partition GUID pour que le disque soit bootable depuis un Mac INTEL (c'est sans doute parce qu'il n'a pas ce type de partitionement que le système ne veut pas s'installer dessus)


----------



## zouxzoux (29 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> A partir d'utilitaire disque du DVD d'installation (dans l'un des menus), il faut reformatter le disque externe en choisissant Tableau de partition GUID pour que le disque soit bootable depuis un Mac INTEL (c'est sans doute parce qu'il n'a pas ce type de partitionement que le système ne veut pas s'installer dessus)


 

j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum et dans utilitaire de disqej'ai d'abord effacer mon dd externe en mac os  étendu journalisé..rien changé:mouais:

j'ai toujours message: Vous ne pouvez installer mac os x sur ce volume 

maintenant je suis sur partitionner mais là je ne sais pas comment faire mac intel n'est pas proposé mais on me propose format mac osx étendu ( journalisé, et/ou sensible à la casse) ms /dos système d fichiers unix ou espace libre

que faire??


----------



## zouxzoux (29 Août 2008)

ah y'a du progrès j'ai trouvé l'option guid et j'ai partitionné maintenant j'ai la possibilité d'installer mac os X sur mon dd externe.........;je vous tiens au courant de la suite des opérations!!


----------

